
Youtrack dark theme logo vote - hajarrashidi
https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JT-58266
======
hajarrashidi
[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JT-58266](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JT-58266)

